# Very Protective



## Chico's Mama

I had heard that Chi's were a breed of dog that are very protective of their owners, but didn't actually realize it until the other day, and boy was I amazed.

I had the cable guy come into my apartment to fix my internet yesterday, and when the cable guy came in, Chico would not stop barking at him, and when the cable guy was at our computer tryinf to fix it, Chico's hair was standing up on his back and he was growling and showing his teeth at the poor guy...lol. 

Now, Chico is NOT an agressive dog...he usually loves anybody that comes into my home as long as that person lets Chico get to know them, but him with the cable guy amazed my hubby and I...we didn't know why he was acting like that.

Also, I just want to add, that another time, my mother in laws b/f came to my house and he and my hubby were talking, then all of a sudden, the b/f started to play hit my hubby, ya know, not touching him, just pretending, and Chico FLIPPED! Now, every time Chico sees her b/f, his hair stands up on end and he growls at him. Chico does not do this with anyone else...he loves my brother and sister in law, and adores my mother in law (Chico follows her around whenever we are at her house...lol)

Well, sorry this is kinda long, I just wanted to share my stories...and I'm still shocked that a dog as small as Chico is acting the way he is when it comes to strangers...I guess he really loves us and is very protective...lol.


----------



## Rachael Polachek

They have no idea how small they are. :lol: I wonder if he sensed something negative in the cable guy's demeanor, something so subtle you or I wouldn't even notice. :dontknow: 

I've heard that they're very protective of their people, though you'd never prove it by Lily. She's a big scaredy cat, which just makes me love her more. :lol:


----------



## Chico's Mama

Aaaww, Lily is a cutie  Maybe he did sense something about the cable guy. But the incident with my MIL's b/f happened like 4 months ago, and Chico STILL does not like him.


----------



## KB

Kemo attacks my hubby (well not really but..) he will go right in his face or bark at him and growl if he goes to touch me. My hubby thinks its funny :roll: 

Now Bindi wants us to pick her up if he hugs me too but she isnt aggressive.

Its amazing how they are soooo loyal to us :?


----------



## Auggies Mom

He must know something Auggie basically loves everybody. I can only think of about 2 times that for no real reason he growled at anyone and his hair stood up. It was shocking because he is so friendly to everyone. It's funny when hubby kisses me goodbye for his part time 2 day a week job I am usually sitting on the counch and Auggie tries to get in between us with his tail wagging madly , like he is saying don't forget me


----------



## TeresaAnn20

Yes chihuahuas are very protective. Baby won't even let a stranger hug me or she goes crazy. Even if somone makes a sudden move at me like amoncio or my brother she goes off on them. When I have company and she is sittin in my lap and they come close to me she growls like crazy and gives them the EYE LOL is what I call it anyways. Yes they are very protective of there homes and there people.


----------



## luv4mygirls

TeresaAnn20 said:


> Yes chihuahuas are very protective. Baby won't even let a stranger hug me or she goes crazy. Even if somone makes a sudden move at me like amoncio or my brother she goes off on them. When I have company and she is sittin in my lap and they come close to me she growls like crazy and gives them the EYE LOL is what I call it anyways. Yes they are very protective of there homes and there people.


your avatar is hilarious!!! dance stick man teehee!


----------



## luv4mygirls

chiwi doesn't like when people touch me, she can't go to the tattoo place with me if i'm getting work done cause she gets very upset! and forget it if i'm uh, well "with" :wink: someone if ya know what i mean, she just sits there and growls her little get away from my mama growl. but if someone comes over to us when we are out and i'm holding her and they go to pet her she's fine with it.


----------



## TeresaAnn20

luvmypuppet said:


> TeresaAnn20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes chihuahuas are very protective. Baby won't even let a stranger hug me or she goes crazy. Even if somone makes a sudden move at me like amoncio or my brother she goes off on them. When I have company and she is sittin in my lap and they come close to me she growls like crazy and gives them the EYE LOL is what I call it anyways. Yes they are very protective of there homes and there people.
> 
> 
> 
> your avatar is hilarious!!! dance stick man teehee!
Click to expand...

LOL, yes it is isnt it? :lol:


----------



## Chico's Mama

Well, I'm glad I'm not alone on this, lol. I'll tell ya another thing, if my hubby and I are on the couch or anywhere in reach of Chico, is my hubby goes to kiss me, Chico will get right in between us, push my hubby away and start kissing me! LOL. It's so funny when he does it. He always says "great, now I gotta share ya with the dog. Next thing you know, he'll be going out to dinner with us." lol. I love my Chico.


----------



## janiebabes

All 3 of mine will flip a noodle if anyone comes in my home and that includes my own adult kids. when it coemns to thier turf they dont care who it is. but they will sleep with my older kids also but visitors forget about it on my property they are big yappers and *may* even go for an ankle


----------

